# Wading buddy/area tutor June 3rd to 7th



## TJCast (May 9, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to wade fishing around south Texas bays and the Gulf coast. I would like to ask if there is anyone that can take me out and show me around the basics to safe wade fishing along the TX coast? I live in Victoria and willing to travel north or south. I am not new to wade fishing all together because I have done it along the east and west in coast both salt and freshwater. I will admit I am a little intimidated by the idea of rays, sharks, and even gators depending on where you fish from the shore.

I am looking to get out during my break from June 3rd to the 8th, to put some of my new trout and red tackle to the test. I am ready to fish with a basic assortment of artificials as well as prepared to run bait. 
Please PM me if you plan to make some trips to the surf or bays and would like a partner to join.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Refresh this thread each day bud as as it won't get a ton of views but someone will eventually chime in. Victoria's a tough area to find any good walk in and wade spots within an hour or more. Back in the late 80's and early 90's I usd to do a lot of it at the Boggies in POC, area over around Indianola or drive down around Ingleside and Aransas to have miles of good shoreline. Good luck.


----------

